# Folding Ebikes



## AOSTIRMOTOR EBIKE (Aug 6, 2021)

Foldable e-bikes are fast, lightweight , but are they durable?How do you get a folding bike with a range of more than 30 kilometers?Hopefully the width and thickness of the tyre will be adequate and will not increase riding pressure. The weight of the vehicle is light and convenient to fold.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Whatever, spammer.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Not to state the obvious but this may be the wrong forum for anything but a minuscule sample size of anyone remotely interested in foldable BSOs.

And yeah. Quit spamming, unless your objective is to irritate everyone here in which case you, Sir, are hitting it out of the park.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve never folded an emtb? I’ve come up short, but no fold. I’m a fairly “strong man!” 🤣


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Who wants a "stoveable" bike? Now ovenable, that's be something.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like an ad for a cheap electric monstrosity. AFAIK, you're supposed to pay for them.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've folded and pancaked many wheels, cooked many hub motors too but building an ebike on a cheap folding bicycle is a no go, maybe a UK low power pos in the 250W range but you'd want to buy a brand name foldable ebike. BSO's from Walmart are fine to build upon but not foldable.


----------

